

Indiegogo Tricorder claims to simplify collection of vital signs - robbiep
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/06/scanadu-scout/

======
robbiep
As someone involved in the medical field I am a bit blown away by claims that
this can measure blood pressure, pulse ox, ECG and a questionable emotional
stress just by being held to the temple. (I have a really hard time in
particular in believing that BP can be measured with any accuracy by holding
some device to the forehead)

On the one hand this is great and helpful if it is both highly sensitive and
specific to all of the measured claims. It could, for instance, be very useful
(with >95% sensitivity and specificity) for patients with chronic diseases.

In the grey space between meeting the sensitivity/specificity of current
devices (thermometer, BP manometer, full rhythm strip or 12 lead ECG) I tend
to think that this device is mostly hype - data for data's sake is not
beneficial to health. Derangement of none of these measurements (or, indeed,
any of the measurements it makes) are going to drastically change how you
manage either your own health or anyone else's.

In the tail end of the spectrum, if it can't measure these stats with reliable
specificity and sensitivity then it's worse than trivia - it's useless noise
that could harm health.

will be very interested to see how the device pans out

